# Apple Watch vs Garmin



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

I currently have an old Garmin GPS Watch without HR monitoring. I have now been given an AW3 but can return it for a refund. I use the Garmin for running and golf. How does the aw compare with the Garmin for these purposes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

You should be able to search the threads for some of the information on the AW.


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

I have lots of aw experience.. my wife uses one .. to put my question a bit more specifically how many runners and or golfers are happy with their aw. Have any of you also used Garmin watches.. which have you found better. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

I haven't used my Garmin Forerunner 410 for golf (the last time I went, I hadn't gotten my AW yet; so I wore my SKX009), but I used it often for running (plus other workouts).

What I prefer about the AW is that it's smaller, lighter (at least the aluminum and ceramic versions; the steel AW is a few grams heavier, yet _feels_ lighter since it's less bulky), more comfortable, more wearable all day, and does more stuff besides just workout logging.

For golf specifically, there are now apps for the AW that can show you your distance to the green, help keep score, and other golf-y things.

My Garmin could have also done things like log data from a bicycle power meter and accept manual input of my VO2 max for more accurate calculations (I think), but I had no need to spend all that extra cash just to park more numbers in the Garmin cloud where I'll rarely look at them again.

I guess I could say this much --

I got the Garmin specifically for logging workouts and helping to track my calories. It worked, and it was pretty good at that job.

I got the Apple Watch for all the smartwatch-type things that it can do, including logging workouts and helping to track calories. It works great.

My current disdain for my Garmin is twofold: Its inherent qualities, which are that it's bulky, its UI sucks, and it's a one-trick pony; and how its existential purpose of being a full-bore workout device didn't align with my wanting a basic-but-not-handicapped fitness gadget. (does that make sense?)

(pic just for reference, showing the minimum of what I need for each device to track a workout)


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks .. i guess the Garmin still does running a little better than the AW. But the AW is a much better all rounder and is way better looking. The Garmin you have there is quite old and the new Garmins have built in HRM so you don’t have to wear the straps. These modern Garmins give a lot more running metrics but how important are these? I am still very divided about the two platforms. 

Also I still prefer to use a mechanical watch during the day.. not into notifications!! My current Garmin can do notifications but I have switched that feature off.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Morrisdog said:


> Thanks .. i guess the Garmin still does running a little better than the AW. But the AW is a much better all rounder and is way better looking. The Garmin you have there is quite old and the new Garmins have built in HRM so you don't have to wear the straps. These modern Garmins give a lot more running metrics but how important are these? I am still very divided about the two platforms.
> 
> Also I still prefer to use a mechanical watch during the day.. not into notifications!! My current Garmin can do notifications but I have switched that feature off..


What the notifications have done for me is, I mostly leave my phone somewhere out of arm's reach so it won't bug me all the time. Does Garmin's software let you filter notifications, like from only certain people or apps?

I wear my mechanicals during office days (like tomorrow) because security prohibits gadgets at work. All the rest of the time, I've got my AW, even wearing it into bed so it taps my wrist to wake me each morning.

But anyway, back to the specifics in your thread...

"These modern Garmins give a lot more running metrics but how important are these?" Yeah, I started wondering the same thing within the first year of using my 410, and I thought it already gathered plenty of data (with the potential for more). I'd look at my stash of data on Garmin Connect and think, well, this is interesting, but now what? I guess if I had a coach and maintained a training plan, it would be more useful. Maybe I could've splurged and put a PowerTap on my bike, too, but all it'd tell me is what I already painfully knew -- that I needed to ride more hills.

(btw, I chose Garmin because it was the only company who had a good cross-platform solution at the time; Polar still needed awkward workarounds to be accessed on my Mac, and there wasn't any other viable option besides Garmin)

Do you have your AW with the usual 14-day return period? I'd say to try it out, load it with a couple golf apps, and see what it'll do.


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

Yes the Garmin can filter the notifications. I basically don’t want any notifications so it’s easy for me. 

I have a month return period for the Apple Watch 3 . I think this is because it’s the Christmas shopping period . 

My interest has really focused on the Garmin 935. It’s a bit of overkill but it basically does everything I need it to do plus has very good battery life while on GPS. 

The other problem with the Apple is that it looks a little too good so it may tempt me away from my mechanicals!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

I went with the Garmin 935 in the end.. just a bit better for running and golf which was the main reason for me to need this type of watch. The Apple Watch was however pretty cool and the ability to play music while on a run was certainly a plus.. but generally run without music so it's not as much of a issue. I also have a comfortable pouch for my phone but I rarely take it with me..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dre01SS (Jan 4, 2017)

Apple Watch if you want a device that is an extension of your phone and well-rounded feature set. If you are only running and playing golf, you'd get by with it. 
The Garmin line is geared towards the activity/sports tracking, and it will do better for running (can't speak for golf) than the AW. I personally have a Fenix 3 and love it! Lots of data for running and triathlon + HIIT training.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

Fully agree . The sports apps are way better on the Garmin . It’s battery life is also on a different level. Mine is now at 55% full after five days wear. that’s also includes two rounds of golf and two 6km runs . 
The golf app is excellent! I can see all my driving distances .. it automatically figures out when I hit the ball.. 
the running as you know can provide heaps of data.. I like how it indicates training intervals . The hr monitoring seems pretty accurate even when my hr goes above 170bpm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scarrz (Jun 13, 2012)

I'd probably have to disagree with the sports app being better with Garmin. I've owned both but much prefer the AW for working out and running, not to mention many of the iPhone apps can be run on the AW. Not a big golfer so can't comment on that portion.


----------

